
12 reasons this is a terrible résumé for a mid-level employee - alpha_bravo
http://businessinsider.com/terrible-resume-for-a-mid-level-employee-2015-5
======
alpha_bravo
Part-2 [https://www.businessinsider.com/excellent-resume-for-mid-
lev...](https://www.businessinsider.com/excellent-resume-for-mid-level-
employee-2014-8)

